# The Shanghai Thre Arrive



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

"Three" I mean









First, my thanks to Zhao Yanyan lingdianliseller at Ebay ) for his friendliness, speed of delivery and willingness to combine shipping for this order.

I noted in an earlier "incoming" thread that these are all modern copies/lookalikes of sought after Chinese vintage watches, but not fakes. They're made by the Shanghai Watch Factory and sold in China clearly marked as tribute or nostalgic/remembrance items.

The crystals are acrylic ^_^ (which I generally prefer to mineral glass), and the cases are 35mm w/o crown. They all contain identical mechanical and very decent SB1H (Shanghai B) movements and have signed crowns.

I'm really happy with all three of them. All three came on a perfectly serviceable black genuine leather 18mm strap, but I had other ideas :hypocrite: ...





































And a crowd shot ...










My favourite is the black dial, but all three are gonna be fun to wear


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent Ron! I've two of the three, but how genuine they are I don't know. The ordinary Shanghai I have is a modern one :- (well I've one in Gold, one in Chrome actually) like this one - -










and I've a version of the one with the Chinese characters, mine is signed "East Red" underneath 3 Chinese characters. I don't have any pictures, must get round to it :yes: The dial looks almost like linen. It's got Mercedes hands, so that's maybe Franken compared with yours. The back is signed with Shanghai in a Pentagon shield, and also 7201 202. Needs a service as well, poor wee soul! :tongue_ss:


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

Great buy Ron! All three of them. But that black dial really stands out :thumbsup:


----------

